# Joining with hypoglycemia



## SeR (15 Sep 2013)

A friend of mine is looking at submitting an application for the reserves in the coming year but he has a _minor_ case of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar).

I was unable to give him a straight answer when he asked whether or not this would affect his chances of getting in, so would anyone on here know if this would prevent him from joining.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Sep 2013)

Ask him to come here and ask his own questions. Better yet, tell him to go to the fucking Recruiting Centre and get the real answer. 8)


----------



## SeR (15 Sep 2013)

Haha I guess it doesn't pay to help a friend in this part of the internet.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> Haha I guess it doesn't pay to help a friend in this part of the internet.



No, RG probably figures that with 188 posts you may have seen the hundreds of responses that indicate no one but the MO and the Recruiting Center would/will be able to comment on someone's specific illness and whether it meets Universality of Service.


----------



## SeR (15 Sep 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> No, RG probably figures that with 188 posts you may have seen the hundreds of responses that indicate no one but the MO and the Recruiting Center would/will be able to comment on someone's specific illness and whether it meets Universality of Service.



I don't want to turn this into a pissing contest, but when I asked, I was hoping someone might know of other people who got in with the condition, or even better, if there are people on this site who have it and got in.

My apologies for the wording of the original question.


----------



## Armymedic (15 Sep 2013)

Employment within the CAF if you have insulin dependant diabetes (IDDM) will not happen.

Those who are diagnosed within the CAF are moved toward the medical release door.

Non IDDM, or diabetes type two are not accepted, but may remain employed within the CAF after review of their condition.


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is looking at submitting an application for the reserves in the coming year but he has a _minor_ case of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar).



Why does everyone always downplay their condition...it depends on what's causing it.  He'll have to go through the process to find out and get a statement from his family doc and or specialist before the Recruit Medical Officers make a decision.  If they're of the type that literally neeed to eat a substanstial meal every couple hours, might not be enrolled.

MM


----------



## peterpan (16 Sep 2013)

well, If it is a "minor" case of it, then no he shouldn't have a prob. unless you are passing out every 5 minutes.  I have had it, but because there is nothing really needed to treat it, but to eat something full of sugar and won't ussually happen if you have a good eating habbit then it is not really a med. prob (and I only would have episodes maybe once a year if that).... As stated by a doctor who I had seen. And number two if he doesn't mention it, they will not question it.


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> well, If it is a "minor" case of it, then no he shouldn't have a prob. unless you are passing out every 5 minutes.  I have had it, but because there is nothing really needed to treat it, but to eat something full of sugar and won't ussually happen if you have a good eating habbit then it is not really a med. prob (and I only would have episodes maybe once a year if that).... As stated by a doctor who I had seen. And number two if he doesn't mention it, they will not question it.



Any time I ever did a Recruit medical, every condition was "minor"...until the reports came back...I do have a patient that literally has to eat pretty much every two hours - that wouldn't be something that would be allowed in, since in many MOSID's, you can't predict when you're going to be able to take a break, much less scarf down something that would keep them from passing out or having a seizure.

To the bit I highlited, I'm going to be blunt and say this - you just counselled someone to break the law.  Section 117 of the National Defence Act states that it is an offense to make a false statement on enrollment documents for the purpose of gaining enrollment.  If found out, that person is liable to dismissal, jail time and a whole slough of badness.  Don't ever do that here...just had to deal with a problem along that very same line and have seen it happen on  a number of other occasions - it rarely ends well, because you tend to get found out in the end if it's a recurring problem.

Regards.

MM


----------



## peterpan (16 Sep 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> To the bit I highlited, I'm going to be blunt and say this - you just counselled someone to break the law.  Section 117 of the National Defence Act states that it is an offense to make a false statement on enrollment documents for the purpose of gaining enrollment.  If found out, that person is liable to dismissal, jail time and a whole slough of badness.  Don't ever do that here...just had to deal with a problem along that very same line and have seen it happen on  a number of other occasions - it rarely ends well, because you tend to get found out in the end if it's a recurring problem.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> MM



My apologies....that was not the messege I was trying to send. The reason I said that was because, if  it was "minor" as was mine. And the fact that I went through allot of hassle because I told them I was on a puffer when I was 5 but had only used it a couple of times and never used since and had no symptoms of it since (cleared from my family doc), BUT they made me go through a whole process of making sure I didn't have an unseen asthma problem. even someone there had mentioned I shouldn't have said anyting about it. And I guess they are way more picky with air crew. But you are right, and I apologize for the bad info. Lesson learned. :blotto:


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> well, If it is a "minor" case of it, then no he shouldn't have a prob. unless you are passing out every 5 minutes.  I have had it, but because there is nothing really needed to treat it, but to eat something full of sugar and won't ussually happen if you have a good eating habbit then it is not really a med. prob (and I only would have episodes maybe once a year if that).... As stated by a doctor who I had seen.



So is your intent here to start an argument with 2 medical professionals who combined have over 50 years experience in the CF? Something about staying in your lane....



			
				peterpan said:
			
		

> And number two if he doesn't mention it, they will not question it.



Great bit of second advice, have someone lie about a medical condition that could become potentially serious in an austere environment.  :facepalm:


----------



## peterpan (17 Sep 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So is your intent here to start an argument with 2 medical professionals who combined have over 50 years experience in the CF?




umm, not sure if you seen my last post or not?!?! no one is starting anything, and I am just saying I have had some negative experiences with some Med. staff, so just throwing in my two cents. And for lying? never said that he should lie about it, it was more of not saying anything about it if he isn't having an issue with it in his daily life. Again read my other post, I have had it, but it barely came up and if I ate properly it wasnt an issue. When I mentioned it to a doctor, they said it wasn't considered an issue because a bit of sugar would ussually rectify the prob. And unless everyone on this forum is 100% honest, I am pretty sure they have ommited things from the CF in the past about Med. conditiions especially after they were in,. But again I apologize for the comment, and for those of you who are trying to get in, yes you can get in trouble for lying or omitting things that could be a problem down the road. And one last thing...what the heck are mill points? I just apearantly had some taken from me, but didn't even know I had any.


----------



## peterpan (17 Sep 2013)

Again, Just reading over the posts again. Now that i am thinking about it, yes it was wrong to tell a potential recruit to not mention anything,  MM don't mind you being blunt. The way I wrote it, and they way I was trying to answer the op question came out the wrong way. I am in no way able to give "medical advice" to a person, but was merely giving my thoughts on the topic...And MM I realize that a "minor" are sometimes alot worse then what ppl let on, and could potentially be a major issue. So again, I retract my origanal statement.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Sep 2013)

And the above exchanges are why we won't answer med questions for recruiting on this forum.

A Dr or the Recruiting Centre are the only places to go for that info, and only in person.

Lessons learned folks.

---Staff---


----------

